# Any Engineering Majors......



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone going into Engineering out there. 
Maybe we could discuss the classes, jobs, schools, certs, and goals. We could talk about 
it all in this thread.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm a civil engg major. I'm on a 16 month internship right now (5 months left) and I have one year left of schooling.

I'm worried that if I don't change my habits, i'll be screwed for my last year.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Aero engineering. 4th year is basically "I hope you don't like sleep"... Stupid design assignment.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm studying computer and systems engineering but I'm only in my first year in uni..


----------



## rfc (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm on my second year in computer science and industrial automation engineering. I like studying and are motivated to finish atleast a bachelor degree. What worries me is how I will cope with the situasion after. In many ways I think I'm progressing, and right now I choose that it will be alright...
If everything works out I see my self working maritime and mabe travelling alot 

What kind of engineering programme are you having?


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

rfc said:


> I'm on my second year in computer science and industrial automation engineering. I like studying and are motivated to finish atleast a bachelor degree. What worries me is how I will cope with the situasion after. In many ways I think I'm progressing, and right now I choose that it will be alright...
> If everything works out I see my self working maritime and mabe travelling alot
> 
> What kind of engineering programme are you having?


I'm in computer science and engineering. I just started so I have a long way to go, but I like it. Its the only thing that suits me best.


----------



## rfc (Mar 17, 2011)

VivaEmptinessRoses said:


> I'm in computer science and engineering. I just started so I have a long way to go, but I like it. Its the only thing that suits me best.


Cool!  You will probably like it even more further in the sudies 

What courses do you find interesting?


----------



## affable (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm a Software Engineering student, currently working out on placement.


----------



## pigwidgeon (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm an industrial engineering major. Hopefully i'll finish next semester... im nervous about it though.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

I am graduating this year from civil engineering and majoring in structural engineering, I went on internship too msg me if you have questions!


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

I study telecommunications engineering. It's the equivalent of electrical engineering in US, but it's not exactly the same. I hope to finish next year.
By the way, it's good to see more girls chosing engineering degrees.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I want to be a Mechanical Engineer, Dammit!


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Spent my childhood messing with assemblers, pascal, c, BASIC, and circuits
|
V
Degree #1
Computer Science --> Too locked up in a room programming. Wanted too do something in more physical sciences.
|
V
Certificate (not degree)
Nuclear Engineering (military) --> Too much work, too much modern physics, and too stressful. --> Reverted back to writing programs for them.
|
V
Degree #2
Chemical Eng (minor in Mech Eng) ---> Too physical and plant designs required specing out too much capital based on physical correlation. --> Reverted back to writing programs for them.
|
V

Degree #3
Biochemisty ---> To many lab procedures and got impatient spending time in the lab. --> Reverted back to programming for that company.

|
V|
Degree #4
Electrical Eng ---> Did it for a while then market dried up in Minnesota. --> Reverted back to writing programs for the company
|
V
Degree #5
Computer Engineering ---> Did server hardware design and embedded equipment logic design for biomed, then market dried up in Minnesota. --> Reverted back to writing programs for the companies.
|
V
Full circle now programming for a bank where I should have been in the first place. 
|
V
Bottom line, made too many changes and went back to school too many times (5 degrees later) when should have stuck to the introverted activity of writing programs in the first place.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I might get into Computer Engineering but 1st i need to get my grades up in order to take those classes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a degree in CS - software engineering.


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a degree in Mechanical Engineering. If you have a question, or need help with something, I'm here


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

chemical engineering........im gonna get my degree at polytech uni. in NY


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

cavemanslaststand said:


> Spent my childhood messing with assemblers, pascal, c, BASIC, and circuits
> |
> V
> Degree #1
> ...


holy shi-cago! thats alot of science under ur belt......... give ur self credit for taking the time to learn all this.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

gomenne said:


> How many physics classes did you take ? so far I took only 4, how many are there still to take ?


Get used to it. Basically the entire Mechanical Engineering program is a series of physics classes (no kidding) -- Applied classical physics + some modern physics. Industrial engineering offshoot is a little less physics. Chemical Engineering is basically Mech E + chem.

Roughly here are the core ME classes:

Statics and Dynamics = Applied classical physics

Thermodynamics = Mostly classical physics with some results of modern physics.

Heat transfer = applied classical physics

Fluid mechanics = applied classical physics

Statistical Mechanics (if you take it) = 20% Classical Physics and 80% modern physics.

Finite Elements = classical physics + computation.

Control Theory = dynamic physics + math

Mechatronics = physics + electrical and programming

If I forgot any, chances are it's applied physics...


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

gomenne said:


> How many physics classes did you take ? so far I took only 4, how many are there still to take ?


I had 4 "elementary" physics classes, one per semester. How much you will have after them, depends on the focus of your course. Mine was 60~70% of physics-related classes, like cavemanslaststand exemplified. The other classes were in the area of materials science, manufacturing and administration.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Huge respect for cavemanslaststand. I wish I had your kind of drive! What's your secret?


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Qolselanu said:


> Huge respect for cavemanslaststand. I wish I had your kind of drive! What's your secret?


No secret. Just grew up poor and tried to make up for deficits and used it as currency. . Humbly speaking, I still need to work to earn your respect and the respect of others before my time expires.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

cavemanslaststand said:


> No secret. Just grew up poor and tried to make up for deficits and used it as currency. . Humbly speaking, I still need to work to earn your respect and the respect of others before my time expires.


No man. Engineers kick ***, so I'm sure you and your family kick *** too!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

my school only has 2 physics classes for engineering majors. kinetic and electromagnetism


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

gomenne said:


> So far I took 4 ENS classes, and 5 math classes, and still I can't even graduate with an associate degree yet :cry I have to take more classes just to graduate with a freaking associate diploma, it's so not fair :no
> I don't know if it works like that in all of the colleges or just in mine ???


Consider yourself lucky. Here (in Brazil) we get a diploma only after finishing the 5 years course. There's no associate's degree, it's everything or nothing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mech Eng graduate here. Uni is hard work but it's so worth it afterwards. Engineering is such a broad field and the opportunities are limitless, there is always something new to keep you interested.

Hoping to head into motor racing (again) very soon myself doing design engineering.


----------



## LadyGaga (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm a pre-pharm student looking into chemical engineering. Pharmacy is something I never really cared for- I was just looking at the money aspect. The problem is I'm not a math expert and of course, I hate group work. I usually feel like a bump on a log working with people. Also I don't go to some swag ivy so,,graduating with a regular eng. degree from a noncompetitive college is not exactly a money maker amirite folk?


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

rfc said:


> Cool!  You will probably like it even more further in the sudies
> 
> What courses do you find interesting?


I like the programming courses most. U?


----------

